# Faxe über Netzwerk versenden...



## surffix (28. Juni 2003)

Hi ihr lieben Leute...

Ich habe mal wieder ein blödes Problem.

Ziel ist, dass jeder PC im Netzwerk Faxe versenden kann.
Also unser Netzwerk ist 2 geteilt, ein BNC und ein WLAN Router mit DSL zugang. Nun habe ich an einem Rechner im BNC Netzwerk eine ISDN Karte eingebaut und an die ISDN Buchse angeschlossen.
(Fritz Card PCI)
Karte installiert und konfigueriert und über die Fax Software von FritzCard kann ich Faxe versenden.

Wie kann ich das nun auch über andere PCs machen?
Gruß 

Alex


----------



## DeMuX (1. Juli 2003)

du könntest dir theoretisch ferrari fax besorgen!
das wird auf einem server installiert und jeder kann 
dann faxen! auch aus outlook raus! 

evtl hilft dir das ja! bei uns funzts bestens!


----------

